

Before Stuxnet: the first gov. sponsored software trojan horse - ljf
http://dlewis.net/nik-archives/boom-goes-the-natural-gas-pipeline/

======
ljf
More info and side story:
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/how-the-
col...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/how-the-cold-war-was-
won-by-the-french-1788720.html)

------
DanLivesHere
Thanks for sharing this! I wrote it! I assume you subscribe to Now I Know?

~~~
ljf
surely do, thanks for brightening my morning each day, I look forward to
reading it with my coffee each day!

